# So how did you all do today?



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

At least it is not 95 out today. And some areas had some clouds this AM. So could have been a lot worse weather, thus maybe a few did well this AM.

Lets see some pictures to make the rest of the hunters in other states jealous of ND of the early Honker opener. :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

give it another hour or so and replies should start coming in.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It is pretty dead calm out there right now. Heard no shooting at my locale.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Didn't take long....sweatin' all morning like a sauna though.

Good to get out!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Good job Chris :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

How were the "low profile" decoys??? hahaha...

Sorry... :lol: Heard about your "predicament" last night...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have talked to three groups. All three done for the day. The best one was 8 guys, split in two fields done by 7 am. I should have been smart and gone out! I was worried it would take longer!

Nice work Chris!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I watched about 150 geese pile into a field the last three days, so we set up there this morning. We shot two geese! both singles. they all flew out to a new field this morning. Now that is bad luck. Hopefully they will come back in to this new field this evening. Too many new wheat fields being cut around here.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

got 2 this morning. not all that great but i think i got too excited and didnt shoot too straight. and seems how this was the first time i have ever set up for geese i dont think i did too bad. gonna give it another shot tomorrow


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

Chris, why did you have to take Zierden with you?!! Now I won't hear the end of it for the next 3 weeks!!! :roll: Nice work! 8)


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :sniper: Well done guys!!!!!


----------



## dakotabirdmounts (Mar 6, 2008)

We got out 30 in under 30 minutes. Wish it would have lasted a little longer. Surprising considering we were beet to our field, so we had to set up across the road... Being from South Dakota I thought I'd like being able to hunt anything that's not posted, but it chaps my hide when you go out of your way to get permission weeks in advance just for some guy to sleep in his truck in your field. Well, in the end they got what they deserved... when we left they only had maybe 5 geese between all 10 guys.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Was it a posted field? If not, that's kind of how the cookie crumbles. We sleep in the field all the time. Sometimes that's the only way to get a spot in pressured areas. Congrats on the good day, though.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice work guys!

I'm envious!

:beer:


----------



## dakotabirdmounts (Mar 6, 2008)

No it wasn't posted, and I realize that they have every right to do that. I just wasn't expecting it to be that crazy  . We were there by 2:30 or so. We talked to them to see if they wanted to hunt together, but they shot down that idea... so we had to improvise. So we sat up in the next weatfield, and I guess we just out called them or something. Actually after we had the majority of our birds down we started to get the bigger flocks go so that they could get some shooting, but they just didn't seem to work their spread very well. Anyhow, I hope ended up doing ok. We come up to ND every Oct. to shoot snows before they get to us, and I don't think we've ever had to compete for a field. But man honkers are a whole different story lol, learned a lot from it, and next time we'll sleep in the field too. Hope everyone else had a great day of hunting, and I hope those who didn't get out have a chance to in the near future  .


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Was it a posted field? If not, that's kind of how the cookie crumbles. We sleep in the field all the time. Sometimes that's the only way to get a spot in pressured areas. Congrats on the good day, though.


I think that is just wrong having to sleep in the field but I guess that is how the game is done in your part of the world. How about if it wasn't posted and you have permission and the group that sleeps in the field doesn't have permission that what happens? If it is not posted then it is just a free for all?

I never hunt on anyone's land with out getting permission and when I do I always ask the farmer to let anyone else that is interested in the field that it is taken for the next morning I don't tie up fields for days on ends either. This way if someone is in the field the next morning I know they didn't get permission and they don't have the right to be there. I think that is a fair way to do things.

Good job on the geese you guys, Chris how many was in that pile?


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

brobones said:


> Chris how many was in that pile?


20 I was told.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

commander019 said:


> brobones said:
> 
> 
> > Chris how many was in that pile?
> ...


Correct, 20 for the 4 of us (1 taking the pic).


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

brobones said:


> Duckslayer100 said:
> 
> 
> > Was it a posted field? If not, that's kind of how the cookie crumbles. We sleep in the field all the time. Sometimes that's the only way to get a spot in pressured areas. Congrats on the good day, though.
> ...


If it isn't posted,it is open to anyone and with lots of hunters out,you take your chances.Anyone can hunt it and a lot show up at the last minute and hunt it even if you slept there.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

KEN W said:


> brobones said:
> 
> 
> > Duckslayer100 said:
> ...


Exactly. Thats why I really dont even mess with unposted land anymore. Its pretty easy to pick up a phone, and the only times we get shut down are if someone else is already hunting it.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

we were very fortunate and hunted unposted land today, we had two groups roll up one went by, the other stoppde and talked to us and reluctantly moved on, we ended up pulling out our limit.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Again as you can see by the previous posts.WE NEED MORE HUNTERS.Please encourage everyone you know to hunt because there just are so few hunters today compared to years past. Unbelievable!!!


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Great job Chris and to the rest who had a good day out there! Now, are the birds all 'pinfeathered' now? I know they're probably tougher to pluck but does that make any difference on how they are to eat? Or is a goose a goose whenever you shoot it? Never took one in the early season.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

We would have done alot better if the roost didnt get jumped at 6am. :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sounds like more guys were out yesterday than most expected. I would maybe guess a lot of high schoolers since school is not in session.

Good luck to everyone getting out!! :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I am heading out this afternoon. I hope I can find something out here. Im sure with all the combines going should find a few groups. Good luck everybody.


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

Friday's Hunt - 9 guys - 36 birds - Great Hunt!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

went out again today and hunted the same flock of geese in a differnt field, got 19 between the 4 of us, so so had a pretty good first couple of days! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

TVTrav NICE! By the way what size trailer is that?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Damn near every roost around here got busted.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Damn near every roost around here got busted.


I hear ya there, Seems like the roost busters are the only ones getting birds in my area. This Aug. opener is alot tougher that I originaly thought it would be. Gotta run traffic in the morning on some refuge birds that shutt found, we will see I guess.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Me, my brother, my friend and my cousin have gotten 14 geese alltogether these first two days. We could have gotten a lot more but we just couldn't shoot decent opening morning. I will probably post pics tomorrow or something. We were out scouting all over the place and only found 3 fields with geese in and we got a couple out of each. We didn't hear any gunshots or didn't see any other hunters yet.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

tvtrav said:


> Friday's Hunt - 9 guys -
> 
> 
> > Did you guys all sit together at the same time in one spread?!?!?!
> ...


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

where we hunted there were decent numbers of geese which was surprising. But I don't want to talk about how the shooting went.....lets just say if you can't hit a goose within 25-30 yards with a bunch of shells, you might be a little rusty. It's good to see others had some luck though...Nice Pics :beer:


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

We all sat in the same spread....We made sure to know where everyone was as far as shooting....We made it work and had a blast.

That's Myles J Flaten and his trailer in the photo. I think it's 6X12 v-nose.

Trav.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Opening morning hunt. Four geese. The people in the pictures are my friend Austin, cousin Bryant, my brother, and me (Derek) Should have had about 10 but we were really rusty. 








Here is a picture of our opening night hunt.








We got one goose the morning of Aug. 16 but we didn't get a picture. 
We got three lastnight. (Aug. 16)








In the last two pictures the date on the camera was wrong.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Running traffic in August with a big spread payed off this morning.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'll be honest, we didn't do well at all. We didn't hunt a field that held any less than 75 birds and each morning they simply didn't come back. The first morning was the worst. Not a single bird even flew over the field. The second day we were able to scratch 9, but that's only because by some kind of miracle we were shooting like we were in late November form. 10 birds came into range, we shot 9 of them. That was the highlight of the weekend. Then this morning we set up on a field we were sure would be money, but again, no return. 200 birds last night, a small handful this morning. We cleaned up the only flock of 4 that came in.

One thing I noticed, of the 13 birds we shot over the weekend, 3 of them looked like they were from this years hatch, the rest of them were all pretty big. I don't think their feeding patterns are very reliable right now because I don't think the young ones are flying at 100 percent yet. We didn't seem to have trouble finding birds, but we saw very few in the air as compared to regular September openers. Maybe this was just our area, maybe it was just tough luck, maybe we suck at goose hunting, I dunno, but it was kind of a frustrating weekend. Still a good time though.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

we did pretty good this trip...14 birds for 4 guys friday morning, 1 bird for 3 guys saturday morning (some farm boy rolled up to the roost and busted it from a road ditch at 3 minutes past legal shooting time) and we finished the weekend with a mid morning loafing setup producing our 3 man limit in two flocks. excellent shooting this morning and the birds worked rediculous! didnt notice much pressure where we were, and there was an abundance of birds, but patterning them was pretty tough.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Things went OK for the Opening weekend. Running traffic on Sat..got 2...terrible shooting. Got 9 on Sunday...Shoulda limited w/10 but not great shooting again.

It didn't seem that we were hunting that early to me...felt just like last year's Sept 1 Opener. Besides the temps, I thougt things went really well for being this early!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Patterning these birds is horrible. We had them feeding is fields every night and then come hunting in the morning they didnt even look at us.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

We harvested 7 birds over the the weekend. Opening day the birds didn't come back to our field, but we managed to entice a single to come into the decoys. Opening day we only heard two volley's of gunfire way off in the distance, and the second day we didn't hear any shots fired at all. This should be a fun early season!!!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

The Aug. opener is reality check big time for me, I think we all have gotten to spoiled over the past early seasons and now we all sound like a bunch of cry babies when we have to really work for them, including myself, patterning them isnt fun but it sure beats the hell out of working!


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

goosehunternd said:


> The Aug. opener is reality check big time for me, I think we all have gotten to spoiled over the past early seasons and now we all sound like a bunch of cry babies when we have to really work for them, including myself, patterning them isnt fun but it sure beats the hell out of working!


Good point Jamey. Old birds didn't become old by being dum!


----------



## str8shooter461 (Mar 4, 2008)

friday 13
saturday 26
Birds were very hard to pattern but all and all not a bad weekend.


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

goosehunternd said:


> Running traffic in August with a big spread payed off this morning.


Love the Shocker Dude!!... :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Three of us got our 15 by 7:15. I was surprised how well they decoyed. I thought that they may short stop or land in different parts of the field. The birds were pretty spread out when I scouted the field. I only hunted on Fri. Didn't see any other hunters.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Hunted Saturday and Sunday and faired pretty well actually. Started the season off by sleeping in a field and being greeted by the land owners kid hawlin arse into the field wondering what we were doing at 2am setting up. Only pull a couple birds down that day and the this morning (Sunday), we ended up with 17 birds down with 5 guys.

Had tough time decoying birds both days and definitely rusty pointing the barrels.


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

8 the first Night 9 more the morning after. Best part was taking my 13 year old cousin on his first goose hunt.

Stack'em like cord wood


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

tvtrav said:


> goosehunternd said:
> 
> 
> > Running traffic in August with a big spread payed off this morning.
> ...


The guy in black sure is uglyyyyy.........


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

tvtrav said:


> Friday's Hunt - 9 guys - 36 birds - Great Hunt!


Hey trav who is that stud muffin in the bottom pic daym!!! Hahah


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

I can only see half of him, but I think it's Justin

Bwwaaaaahhhh!!

:lol:


----------

